# how long does it take to order your car



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

i was thinking about pcd.. about how long if i ordered say today would it take to get the car?


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

If you're just doing PC and not ED , about 6 weeks ,possibly less !


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

To many variables to answer that question outright. Is it a US built BMW, a German built BMW or a South African built BMW? It also depends on when your ordered vehicle will be going into production.

Rough average timeline once the vehicle completes production:

US Built (X5 / X6): 2-3 weeks

German Built: 6-7 weeks

South African Built: Undetermined as it varies significantly. Will be scheduled when it arrives at the port which will be about 2 - 3 weeks from that date.


Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks, it will be coming from germany so cant wait to come up to sc.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


me too hopefully by the end of november b/c car is already in production. So how does the day actually work when you come up there?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Well... the other factor I left out is our availability. I believe we are already booked into December. They schedule on a first come first serve basis. The earlier the reservation is submitted, the better. We are typically running at capacity through the summer months and from Oct. - Dec.

You still may be able to get a date in late November if someone cancels, however it may end up being in the early part on December.

Attached is a basic itenary. Driving will always take place from 8-10 am as that is the only time our department has pavement available to us on course. The other two rotations can come in any order depending on the day.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Well... the other factor I left out is our availability. I believe we are already booked into December. They schedule on a first come first serve basis. The earlier the reservation is submitted, the better. We are typically running at capacity through the summer months and from Oct. - Dec.
> 
> You still may be able to get a date in late November if someone cancels, however it may end up being in the early part on December.
> 
> Attached is a basic itenary. Driving will always take place from 8-10 am as that is the only time our department has pavement available to us on course. The other two rotations can come in any order depending on the day.


thanks for the info. hopefully we can set up a time in late november b/c the car is already in production.


----------



## KAJ (Oct 12, 2012)

*Update of recent order of a Z4 35is.*

I ordered a BMW Z4 35is on October 12, 2012. Online tracking provided on the BMW website (My BMW login) indicated that assembly began on Nov 1 (3 week delay after ordering) and ended on Nov 11 (10 day assembly, but probably shorter due to a lag in updating the website). So now I am waiting for it to begin its journey to the US. The salesman promised that delivery from the date of ordering would be 6 weeks or less, and that is unlikely, but perhaps not too far off.

Nonetheless it is exciting to think that what was just a pile of parts and sheet metal a little over a week ago is now a living, breathing car. I have attached an image of the car (a general rendition, not a photo of the actual car) provided by BMW.









In the meantime, I have been entertained by several youtube videos showing the BMW assembly plant. Here are three videos that show the BMW assembly line in order:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ZhwDG3qC_HA&NR=1





And here is a fun one showing the whole process sped up.





Hopefully the car will be here by the first week of December, and that here in Austin Texas we will still have sunny days for top-down driving. I have never ordered a car before, but it is hard to get anything other than the most basic Z4 off the dealer's lot. In some sense at least, ordering and waiting has prolonged the joy of anticipation of my new car!


----------

